# Inherited an HS35 not run in 4 yrs- What to do next?



## NJBill (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I just inherited an HS35 from my wifes grandfather (moved into assisted living home). He said that it ran beautifully about four years ago before he started to hire snow removal services. I picked it up today and changed the oil. Tomorrow I'll give it a pull and see if it'll start. 

What are some common trouble areas to watch out for with this model? General tips on this machine? 

I have a Honda mower and love it, working my way to an all Honda garage.

Thanks in advance for the tips.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Was the machine put away with a dry carb and empty fuel tank? If so, just add fresh gas and maybe a few ounces of Seafoam and give that recoil a pull. If the machine was stored with gas in the carb and tank, I would drain the carb and the fuel tank and see if the engine will start and idle smooth.


----------



## NJBill (Feb 3, 2015)

Tank is bone dry, but I imagine that could've been from evaporation over 4 years no?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Bone dry is good sign. Add some fuel and give it a rip.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would drop the bowl and check for cleanliness. Any signs of deposits I would pull/clean the carb. If the fuel line is stiff replace it. They have a nasty habit of decomposing on the interior into fine gritty particles. Always add a shutoff and inline fuel filter if none exists. A new plug always. Done early these always save a lot of headaches. MH


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ditto on checking what might be lurking in the carb bowl. It will most likely start and run very well, but you might want to think about using the HS35 on a regular basis. That machine was introduced by Honda way back in 1980, and many parts are no longer available, so it's kind of moved into the antique and historical category. I'd also recommend looking it over and seeing what sort of shape the auger and scraper bar is in and then look at the parts break down to see if you can still get them.

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


----------



## steves602 (Feb 7, 2016)

BwdBrn1 is right. Some parts are nla. It was good blower for its time, solid engine lasted forever but too small by todays standard. 3.5 hp is not much compared to single stage machines today. Do not sink much money into it. If you want an all honda garage look around for a good used hs621. Can be had for around $300ish. It is a much more efficient machine and can throw snow over 20ft. Again a great solid engine. I have 3 of them and love em!


----------



## NJBill (Feb 3, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Ditto on checking what might be lurking in the carb bowl. It will most likely start and run very well, but you might want to think about using the HS35 on a regular basis. That machine was introduced by Honda way back in 1980, and many parts are no longer available, so it's kind of moved into the antique and historical category. I'd also recommend looking it over and seeing what sort of shape the auger and scraper bar is in and then look at the parts break down to see if you can still get them.
> 
> Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


Today I added fuel and pulled 6-7 times with no luck. Then a few hours later my father came over and I showed it to him. To demonstrate that it wouldn't start i gave it a few pulls and then heard it putter, a few pulls later it was running.

After getting it going I sent this video to my wife's grandfather so that he would see that I got it running.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll give a second thumbs up to you there.! That's cool, and I'll bet it made your wife's grandfather happy too. They are still pretty darn nice little machines.

Some of the earlier versions of the HS35 had a different scraper bar set up that had an extra bit that extended towards the back of the machine. From what my local dealer told me, that extension was intended to keep snow from being thrown back under the snow thrower as it was being used. The one I have has it, and that part in particular is NLA. From your video it looks like yours might have it too.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

When you fill an empty tank and turn the fuel on you sometimes have to wait a few minutes to fill the bowl up. I'll bet if you had waited it would have started pretty quickly.


----------

